# EDC - What items do you take everywhere, everyday?



## jonajon91 (May 30, 2015)

EDC = Every day carry

I'm actually not all that interesting, but i'm thinking that some of you guys might be.







My bag is actually empty 90% of the time apart from headphones and my hard drive, but they're not pictured.


----------



## BornToLooze (May 30, 2015)

Springfield Range Officer in a Wilson Combat Lo-Profile
Benchmade Adamas
I'm sure you can figure out what everything else is.


----------



## MFB (May 31, 2015)

I do a pocket pat down before I leave the house and make sure I've got thsee five things: cellphone, 2 pens, knife, keys, wallet. Cellphone is always in my back left pocket, knife and pens in my carpenter's pocket and wallet/keys on back right.


----------



## Hollowway (May 31, 2015)

BornToLooze, I wanna party with YOU! You're pockets are WAY more interesting than mine.

I got keys, phone, watch, wallet, and that's it. Though, I'm considering getting a locking lug nut for my new wheels, and I gotta figure out if I can hang it off my keys or something so I don't just leave it in the glove box.

This is a cool idea for a thread. Granted, my contribution is pretty pedestrian. But cool idea nevertheless.


----------



## jonajon91 (May 31, 2015)

Damn, living in England it's odd to even hear about guns let alone having one with you all the time. This thread has proven interesting already


----------



## BornToLooze (May 31, 2015)

jonajon91 said:


> Damn, living in England it's odd to even hear about guns let alone having one with you all the time. This thread has proven interesting already



Ya, I've read about some of the gun laws over there. The only one I like (I believe it's from England) is if you can buy a gun you can get a silencer no problem. 

But I've had someone try to mug me before, but if it would have been more than one guy it might not have gone so good. Plus now I have a wife and kids to worry about too.

Basically a way to sum it up a lot better than I can:


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (May 31, 2015)

In my pockets:

Phone
Headphones
Pen
Comb
Some tissues
Keys (bus pass on key chain)

In my backpack:

Painkillers (ibuprofen currently)
Nasal decongestant
Small towel
Small umbrella
Phone charging cable
Notebook
Bottled water
Roll of toilet paper

...and a flash drive on a lanyard around my neck.


I like to be prepared .


----------



## vansinn (May 31, 2015)

Foremost of all my consciousness - I feel kinda lost without it.
And most often a cheap backpack that can be abused for anything, a pen, plus my keys  always a tap on the pocket, even though I _know_ they just slipped in 20 secs before.. 
Hardly ever my cellphone; I have no interest in making myself available 27/7, plus.. there's the GPS tracking; I'm very juicy about privacy..
Used to very often have a knife with me, but dk law on such is total ass.


----------



## Promit (May 31, 2015)

Phone, wallet, keys, pants, and if I have my backpack then a DSLR and probably an iPad or laptop. And I try to have a guitar pick on me at all times, don't know when a duel might suddenly break out.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (May 31, 2015)

Promit said:


> And I try to have a guitar pick on me at all times, don't know when a duel might suddenly break out.




Yeah, I keep a couple in my wallet.


----------



## will_shred (May 31, 2015)

Phone, wallet, sunglasses, and if i'm out with friends my e-cig. I used to carry a pocket knife, but for some reason every time I got a good knife it would get stolen. So I stopped carrying pocket knives.


----------



## TheStig1214 (May 31, 2015)

Phone (Galaxy S3), a pen of some sort (I write a lot at school/work), iPod, wallet, keys, watch on my wrist. Might start carrying a knife when my new one gets here.


----------



## jonajon91 (May 31, 2015)

This thread is more fun with pictures.


----------



## mr coffee (May 31, 2015)

I'll post later with pics, k?

-m


----------



## MaxOfMetal (May 31, 2015)

This is everyday, work or off. 

-Leatherman Surge in leather sheath
-Flipside X3 wallet 
-Cheapo pedometer (provided by work) 
-Firehouse Wacky Tacky mustache and beard wax
-Keys with Tandy "small belt clip" 
-Glasses 
-Samsung Galaxy Note 4 in OtterBox Defender 

That list multiples exponentially when at work or on call.


----------



## BlackMastodon (May 31, 2015)

Phone, wallet, keys. No exception, nothing fancy. I have a small Swiss Army knife on my key chain I got from my late uncle, also keep a pick on there. 

If I'm going out then I include watch, zippo lighter, and sometimes cigarillos. Might start carrying my knife on me, too, but for now it just stays on my car. I never bothered to check what the laws for carrying a knife are in Ontario.


----------



## asher (May 31, 2015)

Max is manlier than all of us.

Will do a pic later.


----------



## Kobalt (May 31, 2015)

BlackMastodon said:


> I never bothered to check what the laws for carrying a knife are in Ontario.


If they are anything like Quebec, it's illegal.

I used to carry one when I was a teenager, though. Nothing stops you from having one, until you're caught with it...


----------



## Sumsar (May 31, 2015)

Keys, wallet and and a pretty new but oldschool style phone (batteri for weeks, no mail, no facebook, camera, gps etc.., only sms and call and it is small and light!).

I always travel by bicycle (because well, I live in Copenhagen, Denmark) I don't carry it but it is always with me.

If carrying a backpack it usually always contains my laptop + power and some waterproof clothes (because of the bike thing).

I am surprised by how many carry weapons (knives and guns) - it is totally illegal in Denmark. Even if you are allowed to carry weapons you must be able to prove that you are either on your way to hunting / sports or on your way home from said events. There is no carrying them around for fun.


----------



## facepalm66 (May 31, 2015)

I carry my husky backpack ALL THE TIME. 
Inside: tourniquet or two, few military small medpacks, little rope, lighter, Swiss army knife, bottle of potassium permanganate, small bottle of gunpowder, painkillers, nasal snuff, small notebook and a pen. 


Pockets: cellphone, keys, wallet, random garbage
Leatherman wave on my belt sheath. Used to carry a tactical folder knife, until lost it.


----------



## Electric Wizard (May 31, 2015)

I absolutely hate carrying stuff around and never find myself needing anything anyways.

-Thinnest wallet I could find
-Phone
-House key or car key instead if driving
-Maybe a pen, if relevant

That's it. I'm not packing to survive in the woods or something. I never even used a backpack most of the time when I was a student, I'd just carry a 5 subject notebook.


----------



## eggzoomin (May 31, 2015)

Oooh, an EDC thread. :nerdgasm:

Unless I am out drinking for the evening, I rarely leave the house without a backpack - either a Vertx Gamut EDC for work or a 5.11 Rush 24 out of work - containing:
Stainless steel Sharpie
Space Pen
Pencil
Notepad
Leatherman Charge ALX/ bit kit/ Leatherman driver extension/ mini-ratchet, 
Fenix PD32 torch and batteries
Zippo fluid, Zippo
Wallet
Cell phone (HTC One M8 in Otterbox Defender)
Beyerdynamic ear phones/ hands free kit
MicroUSB cable
Keys
Booboo kit with plasters/ painkillers/ stomach tablets
800Ml Klean Kanteen with water
Sunglasses
Packable waterproof jacket
Earplugs
Picks

Various combinations of food/ clothing/ laptop/ storage media/ cables get added dependent on the weather and what I'm up to.


----------



## Xaios (May 31, 2015)

During the summer, it's pretty slim:
- Wallet
- Keys
- Phone (currently HTC One M7)
- Gerber Swagger knife (only sometimes)

During the winter, I add the following:
- Leatherman Wingman
- Fenix PD35 2014 Edition flashlight


----------



## Murdstone (May 31, 2015)

You won't see me outside of my house without my trusty mithril, MREs for a month, and military grade mutated anthrax. One can never be too prepared on his daily commute to the office.


----------



## poopyalligator (May 31, 2015)

Mine is boring. Wallet, keys, and phone.


----------



## troyguitar (May 31, 2015)

Actually on me all the time is only my car key (with no other keys attached, house and other keys are all kept on a different ring and usually live in the car not my pockets). I hate carrying a bunch of .... around to the point where I need a purse or cargo pants.


----------



## vilk (Jun 1, 2015)

Wallet 
phone
keys
vape (formerly smokes)
and recently a smith&wesson folding knife on a clip. And I'll tell you what, since I've started carrying this, every time I go out _without_ my folding knife I just run into a dozen things that would have used the knife for lol ... and I used to make fun of people for carrying knives


----------



## BlackMastodon (Jun 1, 2015)

Jesus, some of you guys carry more sh*t than my characters in Skyrim.


----------



## QuantumCybin (Jun 1, 2015)

Wallet, keys, phone.


----------



## russmuller (Jun 1, 2015)

Keys in left pocket, cell in the right pocket, wallet in the back right and picks in the 5th pocket. Work badge is clipped to my shirt or tucked above the visor in my car.

If it doesn't have a home, I'm likely to forget it. lol


----------



## Metaldestroyerdennis (Jun 1, 2015)

BornToLooze said:


>



Gun, knife, cigarettes

"This guy lives in Texas"

Looks left

This guy lives in Texas

Love,
your friendly northern neighbor


----------



## Leftydudebro (Jun 1, 2015)

Phone, Lighter, Cigarettes if i'm not at work, wallet, keys on a caribiner on side so i don't lose them. I travel light.


----------



## Kobalt (Jun 1, 2015)

Wait for it...

Keys, wallet, BlackBerry Q10.

I travel as light as possible.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Jun 1, 2015)

Keys, wallet, phone.

If I'm going anywhere that involves live music, earplugs too.


----------



## Sumsar (Jun 1, 2015)

russmuller said:


> Keys in left pocket, cell in the right pocket [...]



Wow dude, you are doing it so wrong, you disgust me! Keys go in the right pocket and cell in the left pocket!


----------



## FILTHnFEAR (Jun 1, 2015)

keys
wallet
cell phone
chapstick
Marlboros
lighter
Rolaids
Charles Daly .45ACP 1911 (no it's not carried for "fun" Sumsar)


----------



## asher (Jun 1, 2015)

Sumsar said:


> Wow dude, you are doing it so wrong, you disgust me! Keys go in the right pocket and cell in the left pocket!





House/club/work/car keys, phone, wallet. I'm not counting my glasses since those are on my face or wrist-stuff, or the stuff that goes in my bag with me to and from work.


----------



## BornToLooze (Jun 1, 2015)

FILTHnFEAR said:


> keys
> wallet
> cell phone
> chapstick
> ...



Marlboros and a 1911?


----------



## FILTHnFEAR (Jun 1, 2015)

BornToLooze said:


> Marlboros and a 1911?


----------



## asher (Jun 1, 2015)

I just want to point out, as you used to have an officer (I don't remember whom) as your avatar and you're on LV-426, that was your 1,138th post.


----------



## shanejohnson02 (Jun 1, 2015)

Pocket knife, wallet, phone.

When I'm not at work, I add a S&W Shield 9mm to the list.


----------



## FILTHnFEAR (Jun 1, 2015)

asher said:


> I just want to point out, as you used to have an officer (I don't remember whom) as your avatar and you're on LV-426, that was your 1,138th post.



Damn dude, I didn't even notice that. Nice catch.

Guess I'm slippin.


----------



## asher (Jun 1, 2015)

It just happened to catch my eye there


----------



## mr coffee (Jun 1, 2015)

The promised pic. Been stupid busy, sorry about the delay.







Ruger LC9 in the leather holster I made for it, usually at 4:00
The most compact wallet I could find, with minimal contents, depends what I'm wearing
Boker automatic, front right pocket
Flash drive, house key, gun vault keys, takedown tool on Tec P7 Suspension Clip, front right pocket
H-D Sportster key, depends what I'm wearing (alternately, car keys)
Small steel comb cut from the dog's comb on Tec P7 Suspension Clip, front right pocket
(Not shown) Samsung Galaxy S3 in Magpul case, front left pocket

I don't always carry everything.

-m


----------



## metalstrike (Jun 2, 2015)

Wallet 
Keys
Cell phone
Earbuds 
Pocket knife

When I'm at work, I usually carry 2 pocket knives. One in my left pocket that I primarily use as a box cutter and everyday cutting purposes. The one in my right pocket is strictly saved as a potential self defense weapon, which is usually my super sharp Spyderco Endura 4 with VG10 steel.


----------



## Varcolac (Jun 2, 2015)

Here's a different one that doesn't involve weapons.






Phone
Keys (home, work, parents', three different bike locks, bottle opener)
Wallet
Insulin
Blood sugar meter

Always carrying these things. Everything else is optional.


----------



## mr coffee (Jun 2, 2015)

I find the differing approaches and views represented here interesting. From minimalists to survivalists, from utilitarian to defense oriented, we have a pretty broad spectrum.

Much like the Colion Noir "Why I Carry" video posted earlier, I want to touch on the carry of handguns. I realize for many, especially outside the US, it seems excessive and unnecessary. In many situations, it may be. I lived nearly 40 years without carrying. Last year, my wife and I began a new venture in operating a retail store. As Colion states in his video, while most people are not out to do wrong, there are those who would harm or kill you. There's been a trend lately in Houston of armed robberies of shops exactly like ours, some within a mile or two of our location, typically with one of two probable outcomes: a dead shop owner or employee, or a dead robber. The reality for us is, here in the States, the punks and thugs are carrying.

My wife and I both carry. We don't carry for fun, we don't carry because we're paranoid, we don't believe that danger lurks around every corner, but we realize that as business owners we are statistically at risk every day. We don't look forward to the moment we must face the decision to pull the trigger in self defense. We do want to be able to return home to our loved ones.

Anyway, I know that's venturing close to political rant territory, I'm not looking to stir debate on the pros and cons or gun law. I just wanted to touch on that for the benefit of those who might not understand why some of us have pistols in our EDC shots.

-m


----------



## Kwert (Jun 2, 2015)

Most of the time I'm out and about, it's for music-related purposes (I'm a cellist by trade). I carry a lot of stuff but make use of pretty much all of it every day.

Timbuk2 Commute messenger bag
keys, wallet, phone, watch, sunglasses
iPad Air (do 90% of my music reading/practice/performing with this)
AirTurn BT-105 page turning pedals
portable mic stand/tablet mount
Divoom Voombox Travel bluetooth speaker (use for practicing to drones/metronome/practicing with tracks if I'm preparing for a studio session)
Macbook Air 11"
iPod
small external HD
two portable USB power supplies
cables for all of those things
agenda
Moleskine notebook
Inhaler, Epi-pen, Benadryl, Advil
pens/pencils/stylus
small LED flashlight
spare strings
earplugs
gum
rosin

If I'm biking then I also have gloves, helmet, front and rear bike lights and a U-lock


----------



## troyguitar (Jun 2, 2015)

Kwert said:


> AirTurn BT-105 page turning pedals



Whoa. I did not know that those were a thing. That is awesome.


----------



## Sumsar (Jun 2, 2015)

mr coffee said:


> Much like the Colion Noir "Why I Carry" video posted earlier, I want to touch on the carry of handguns. I realize for many, especially outside the US, it seems excessive and unnecessary. In many situations, it may be. I lived nearly 40 years without carrying. Last year, my wife and I began a new venture in operating a retail store. As Colion states in his video, while most people are not out to do wrong, there are those who would harm or kill you. There's been a trend lately in Houston of armed robberies of shops exactly like ours, some within a mile or two of our location, typically with one of two probable outcomes: a dead shop owner or employee, or a dead robber. The reality for us is, here in the States, the punks and thugs are carrying.
> 
> My wife and I both carry. We don't carry for fun, we don't carry because we're paranoid, we don't believe that danger lurks around every corner, but we realize that as business owners we are statistically at risk every day. We don't look forward to the moment we must face the decision to pull the trigger in self defense. We do want to be able to return home to our loved ones.
> 
> ...



yeah I understand why you carry guns - but agreed, lets not perform "derail of DOOM" by talking gun laws


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams (Jun 2, 2015)

Now I know which ones of you not to mug.


----------



## TheStig1214 (Jun 2, 2015)

Not Pictured: White Samsung Galaxy S3 used to take photo

- Keys (Mini Cooper, House, Garage, School Radio Station) on Guitar Center lanyard
- Wallet
- Sharpie Pen (because it writes on EVERYTHING)
- Symphonized Ebony Earbuds
- Brand spanking new Kershaw 1985ST RJI, replacing my Leatherman as an EDC knife

I also have my iPod in my car most of the time. And during school I never go anywhere without my 15" Macbook Pro and charger in my backpack.


----------



## Shewter (Jun 2, 2015)

Fun thread!

Rainy/Snowy season:





Summer/Warm Spring:





Cellphone not pictured due to... taking the picture!

Top item of interest, Colt M1911A1 (Manufacture year 1926... yeah, I carry an antique!)

Bottom item of interest, S&W J-Frame Chief's Special


----------



## BornToLooze (Jun 2, 2015)

Shewter, I don't think I could carry an original A1. I'd save that for the range and just get a Colt Series 70.


----------



## FILTHnFEAR (Jun 2, 2015)

Shewter said:


> Top item of interest, Colt M1911A1 (Manufacture year 1926... yeah, I carry an antique!)


----------



## Shewter (Jun 2, 2015)

BornToLooze said:


> Shewter, I don't think I could carry an original A1. I'd save that for the range and just get a Colt Series 70.



American Rifleman | The M1911: The Greatest Pistol in the World

^ the title sums it up for me  You would be amazed at how sturdy that pistol is. At some point I may buy a Commander sized 1911 and smith it to my preferences, but I've got a new guitar in mind before that.


----------



## asher (Jun 2, 2015)

Shewter said:


> American Rifleman | The M1911: The Greatest Pistol in the World
> 
> ^ the title sums it up for me  You would be amazed at how sturdy that pistol is. At some point I may buy a Commander sized 1911 and smith it to my preferences, but I've got a new guitar in mind before that.



So sad I haven't gotten to shoot one yet.


----------



## Church2224 (Jun 2, 2015)

1911s are the bees knees. I cannot wait to get one once I get my concealed carry! 

As for me, the following - 

Wallet
Work Phone
Personal Phone 
Ipod
Keys 
Baseball hat and work hat
Back pack w/ laptop, tablet, note books, journal and planners
Guitar (No joke, Usually one in my truck and it is either my Ibanez RG655, PRS S2 CU24 or Schecter USA PT) 
Stihl Chainsaw, Machete, and Tool Box (Kept in my truck) 
Usually there is a Toro, Exmark or Honda lawn mower in the truck bed

Once I get my concealed carry I will have a 1911 and I might start having an AK as a go everywhere rifle


----------



## glpg80 (Jun 2, 2015)

cellphone
oakley polarized sunglasses (ilasik surgery)
4 guitar picks, 1 allen wrench for OFR necks
wallet
kershaw tallon II
iphone 6, cable, charger
keys
headphones
pencil and an eraser
laptop, ipad
4 flash drives on a keyring.
8 blue dry erase markers
6" stainless steel straight edge/ruler

I carry this on campus at all times.


----------



## BornToLooze (Jun 2, 2015)

Shewter said:


> American Rifleman | The M1911: The Greatest Pistol in the World
> 
> ^ the title sums it up for me  You would be amazed at how sturdy that pistol is. At some point I may buy a Commander sized 1911 and smith it to my preferences, but I've got a new guitar in mind before that.



I have no doubt about how sturdy it is, it's just I've read to many stories about when people have to use their ccw and it ends up in a police locker and they get it back covered in rust or it gets lost, ect.

But something that shows exactly how sturdy they are...
Old Warhorses still on active duty. Pt 2 - 1911Forum


----------



## glpg80 (Jun 2, 2015)

I do someday want to carry either a Kahr CW9 with a +1, a glock 26, or an M&P 9 sub compact


----------



## Alberto7 (Jun 3, 2015)

Essentials for me are nothing out of the ordinary:

- Wallet with guitar picks (and everything else that goes in a wallet).
- Phone (Galaxy S3).
- Keys in little change pocket (right above right pocket).
- Clean handkerchief (cuz I'm a classy motherf*cker), or tissues when my nose is too runny and/or I'm sick.
- Fisherman's Friend mints from spring to fall, because of allergies.
- A hair tie for the last couple of weeks, since my hair is finally growing out and I can tie a tiny pony tail if my hair gets in the way.

Sucks when you wear skinny jeans, but they're stretched enough by now. 

I also usually carry my school bag with me (90% of the time), so I carry all kinds of writing and drawing paraphernalia, two calculators, one notebook (or more, plus textbooks, when I'm going to school), a comb, antispamodics for my IBS, an inhaler in case my allergies turn bad and develop into asthma, phone charger, bottled water, and I'm forgetting other things.


----------



## FILTHnFEAR (Jun 3, 2015)

Shewter said:


> At some point I may buy a Commander sized 1911 and smith it to my preferences, but I've got a new guitar in mind before that.



I highly recommend a Commander 1911. Friend of mine got his a while back. Love that thing. The most comfy piece, ever. And more concealable as well.


----------



## FILTHnFEAR (Jun 3, 2015)

Since everyone else is breaking out the 1911 pics....my baby.


----------



## Sumsar (Jun 3, 2015)

AngstRiddenDreams said:


> Now I know which ones of you not to mug.


----------



## Forrest_H (Jun 3, 2015)

Work Badge, Keys (C5 Corvette) with a dope ass belt loop clip, Kuh-nife, Wallet, and exactly 6 tortex jazz picks 

Oh, and my e-cig bullsh-t.


----------



## Lasik124 (Jun 3, 2015)

I'm going to pop up in this thread and say I feel so not cool for not having a gun 

Just the standard Phone, Keys, Wallet, and Ipod guy.


----------



## poopyalligator (Jun 4, 2015)

You all must live in some dangerous areas. I have never felt the need to carry any weapons. I live in Albuquerque also.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Jun 4, 2015)

As a university student: 

- phone (right-front pocket)
- wallet (left-front pocket)
- backpack
- laptop
- house key
- pens

Jesus I'm boring


----------



## vilk (Jun 4, 2015)

poopyalligator said:


> You all must live in some dangerous areas. I have never felt the need to carry any weapons. I live in Albuquerque also.



I don't know that all these knives you see are primarily for self defense. But I, too, am actually pretty surprised to see all these guns, and I live in a pretty gun accessible concealed carry state!


----------



## TheStig1214 (Jun 4, 2015)

poopyalligator said:


> You all must live in some dangerous areas. I have never felt the need to carry any weapons. I live in Albuquerque also.



I carry a knife purely for utility. I mean, there are some sketchy neighborhoods here on Long Island, but I didn't take 12 years of martial arts for nothing.


----------



## asher (Jun 4, 2015)

Yeah, without specific training, you're almost guaranteed to make things worse for yourself by trying to use your knife


----------



## BlackMastodon (Jun 5, 2015)

CrushingAnvil said:


> As a university student:
> 
> - phone (right-front pocket)
> - wallet (left-front pocket)
> ...


10/10 wallet/phone to pocket placement. Though I often put my phone in my right ass pocket because jean pockets are a joke to try and fit anything in.


----------



## Kobalt (Jun 5, 2015)

BlackMastodon said:


> 10/10 wallet/phone to pocket placement. Though I often put my phone in my right ass pocket because jean pockets are a joke to try and fit anything in.


I'd rather say the size of today's phones is a joke.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jun 5, 2015)

Wallet, keys and headphones...


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jun 5, 2015)

KingVee said:


> I'd rather say the size of today's phones is a joke.



They went from being in damn brief cases... To being Zoolander sized... And now they're large enough that they necessitate what looks an awful lot to me like a mini brief case in some situations...

I'd much prefer a watch that projects holograms or something... 

It would serve all the same functions a cell phone already does considering most of the time I'm only using it to see what time it is anyway... And it might actually encourage ppl to keep their business to themselves in public. If every time you get a text or a call it projects a damn hologram you might actually have to use common courtesy when you're out and about... 

Best of all, that might actually be harder to mess with while driving. And I don't think it'd be much of a stretch to have it connecto to car Bluetooth audio or something. Cell phones already have car modes that--on my phone--disable a lot of things so that you're not an active jackass while driving.

Progress...


----------



## asher (Jun 5, 2015)

Stop wearing tight girly-man jeans, duhhhhh

(almost-guilty. but my bigass phone fits)


----------



## troyguitar (Jun 5, 2015)

asher said:


> Stop wearing tight girly-man jeans, duhhhhh
> 
> (almost-guilty. but my bigass phone fits)



I'd rather look like a woman, they're significantly better looking than men.


----------



## asher (Jun 5, 2015)

troyguitar said:


> I'd rather look like a woman, they're significantly better looking than men.



I was being silly  I wear at least well-fitting jeans ranging to fairly tight ones... but not the super skinny/skater style ones. I pretty much can't get them over my thighs (fencing)


----------



## troyguitar (Jun 5, 2015)

asher said:


> I was being silly  I wear at least well-fitting jeans ranging to fairly tight ones... but not the super skinny/skater style ones. I pretty much can't get them over my thighs (fencing)


----------



## asher (Jun 5, 2015)

My right thigh (the one that catches all my momentum when lunging) is one or two sizes bigger than my left, so some styles of pants I just can't wear because I'll either burst the right leg or the rest is just baggy 

(I need to crosstrain...)


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jun 5, 2015)

troyguitar said:


> I'd rather look like a woman, they're significantly better looking than men.







asher said:


> My right thigh (the one that catches all my momentum when lunging) is one or two sizes bigger than my left, so some styles of pants I just can't wear because I'll either burst the right leg or the rest is just baggy
> 
> (I need to crosstrain...)



That's kinda funny... I put on a shirt yesterday that for whatever reason felt fine in the waist area even though it didn't used to. But I felt like if I clapped my hands I might hulk out of it anyway... And somehow I haven't been to the gym in longer than I'm willing to admit at this point. It's odd. It's like my shoulders continue to get larger no matter what.

As a man I don't recall ever having problems like this before. It was always ladies complaining that things are cut weird so if you have a big butt and tapered legs it's hard to find jeans, etc. Now they're making men's clothing all extra form fitting and it confuses me. I remember when regular men jeans were basically what "relaxed fit" is now. And relaxed fit was just all kind of huge.


----------



## troyguitar (Jun 5, 2015)

The struggle is real. If I actually do want to carry anything with me in the summer I feel like I need a purse. In the other seasons I just put everything in my jacket.

I still prefer the smaller clothing in general though, loose fitting stuff has never looked good on super skinny people like me.


----------



## JeffFromMtl (Jun 5, 2015)

I commute on my bike and am pretty much only ever home to sleep and sometimes not even then, so I keep most of my .... in my bag.

Pockets:

Keys
Leatherman Skeletool

Bag:

Phone
Wallet
Bike Lock
Spare Inner Tube
Tire Lever
MacBook Pro
Charger
Phone Charger
Compact Analog Camera

If I'm not going to work, subtract the computer stuff.


----------



## thraxil (Jun 6, 2015)

The stuff I typically don't leave the house without:







Pockets:

* Wallet (some slim card only thing) with OV-Chipkaart (Dutch railway/public transit) and Albert Heijn (local grocery chain) bonus card
* Keys on locking s-biners
* Gerber Shard multi-tool
* Jazz III carbon fiber pick or two
* Moto-G (dual SIM card model, great for travelling). Not pictured because I took the picture with it.
* couple random bills and coins (most everything is card based here though, so cash is rarely useful)

The bag is from Aunts & Uncles. In it:

* eco prescription sunglasses
* Victorinox CyberTool (unless I'm flying, of course. The Gerber Shard is TSA approved though so at least I always have that)
* Moleskine notebook for writing stuff down
* leather "Quiver" attached to it to hold pens
* rotring rapid pro ballpoint pen
* fisher space pen
* small Kona toned paper sketchbook for sketching
* Copic Multiliner pen
* Pentel Graphgear 1000 mechanical pencil loaded with dark blue colored pencil lead
* white prismacolor colored pencil

I switch out the sketching setup pretty regularly though, to keep it interesting. Sometimes it's a small watercolor set, sometimes copic markers, sometimes plain graphite pencils.


----------



## IChuckFinleyI (Jun 6, 2015)

If I'm going to work: cell phone, keys, box cutter/knife and wallet 

Not going to work: same as above but with an FN .40cal

I've been lusting after a Kimber Ultra Carry for well over a year now. I'm probably gonna end up selling my S&W .38 to help fund that purchase.


----------



## poopyalligator (Jun 6, 2015)

TheStig1214 said:


> I carry a knife purely for utility. I mean, there are some sketchy neighborhoods here on Long Island, but I didn't take 12 years of martial arts for nothing.




I guess that makes sense, but in all honesty I can't think of a single time in my life that I ever needed a knife randomly. I mean, not even one single time. Other than when I am fishing or something.


----------



## mr coffee (Jun 6, 2015)

I use mine for all sorts of things...opening packages, cutting food (I clean it often), I dunno, all sorts of stuff. I asked my wife just now, "what sort of things do I use my knife for?" She looked up and said, "everything."

-m


----------



## Steinmetzify (Jun 7, 2015)

Spring/summer:



EDC by Scott Steinmetz, on Flickr

Keys
smallest wallet I can carry....it's actually a card case from a larger wallet
V Pick Snake
Springfield XD sub compact
Spyderco Merlin
Phone

Fall/winter:



EDC by Scott Steinmetz, on Flickr

Same as above but I swap the Merlin out for a steel Harpy and I swap the sub for a 4" XDM...

Guns are usually in a Cross Breed SuperTuck or some variation thereof, but we have open carry here and sometimes I switch it up to a small black OWB holster with the sub compact, depending on how hot it is.....if it's above 100 degrees I'm wearing as little as possible and don't bother to conceal anything. Nobody ever notices anyway.

For the record...my phone is in my left front pocket and the keys go in the right. This is the correct way to do it.


----------



## vilk (Jun 7, 2015)

poopyalligator said:


> I guess that makes sense, but in all honesty I can't think of a single time in my life that I ever needed a knife randomly. I mean, not even one single time. Other than when I am fishing or something.



You have, but instead of knife you thought scissors, xacto knife, box cutter, forceful man hands, razor, or just "I'll do that later" whereas if you have a knife in your pocket, the moment you've thought it it's done!


----------



## glpg80 (Jun 7, 2015)

I feel absolutely naked without a knife on me. There's no way I would be caught without it.


----------



## Mprinsje (Jun 8, 2015)

Phone, wallet, asthma inhaler if i'm actually going to someones place (instead of just going to the shops), keys.


Phone on the right, wallet on the left is the way to go.


----------



## Luafcm (Jun 10, 2015)

This stuff is with me:


----------



## vilk (Jun 10, 2015)

^So, I can wrap my head around having some favorite piece of jewlery like a necklace (I actually wear a necklace almost always,_* inside*_ the shirt unless I'm trying to match my fedora/neckbeard/meme t-shirt), but you literally wear a leather cuffs on both your wrists all the time??? I almost don't believe you.


----------



## asher (Jun 10, 2015)

Some people wear their necklace/whatevers outside their shirt too. All kinds of things.

Some people also wear leather cuffs, yes...


----------



## BornToLooze (Jun 10, 2015)

asher said:


> Some people wear their necklace/whatevers outside their shirt too. All kinds of things.
> 
> Some people also wear leather cuffs, yes...



I did in high school when I was trying to be like Zakk Wylde.


----------



## asher (Jun 10, 2015)

*I* don't have a problem with them. People can wear whatever they damn well please and sometimes I even think they look good


----------



## mr coffee (Jun 11, 2015)

There was a time when bondage gear would have been on my list of EDC, although it was more wearing than carrying. When I was on the street, I carried and wore some pretty odd things as well. So...yeah, sure. I can see it.

-m


----------



## Luafcm (Jun 11, 2015)

vilk said:


> ^So, I can wrap my head around having some favorite piece of jewlery like a necklace (I actually wear a necklace almost always,_* inside*_ the shirt unless I'm trying to match my fedora/neckbeard/meme t-shirt), but you literally wear a leather cuffs on both your wrists all the time??? I almost don't believe you.


Better believe it. And the left one is a watch, the right one is a bracelet. The bracelet is so worn that the metal snaps are almost ground off it. The watch leather has been replaced 3 times because I wear it every day without fail. The other leather thing is a money clip, with no money in it. cause I'm broke. It's minty haha. The necklace was given to me by my brother after his tour in Afghanistan and Bosnia. It's from Thailand and the little skulls are carved barracuda vertebrae. The necklace is older than most of you guys and I've re-strung it 8 times. 






What kind of person can't wrap there head around someone wearing leather cuffs everyday? Lol oh what a world...


----------



## Mprinsje (Jun 11, 2015)

Hey gun owners, why do some of you change guns depending on the season? are some guns performing worse than others when it's really cold for example? genuine question here.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jun 11, 2015)

Mprinsje said:


> Hey gun owners, why do some of you change guns depending on the season? are some guns performing worse than others when it's really cold for example? genuine question here.



It has to do with size. It's hard to conceal carry guns of a certain size in the summer when folks typically wear tighter, more revealing clothing. You can fit a freaking bazooka in a winter coat.


----------



## mr coffee (Jun 11, 2015)

Yeah, something like a .380 is going to work better with shorts and a light t-shirt, while the .45 will easily stuff under a jacket and a pair of jeans.

-m


----------



## BornToLooze (Jun 11, 2015)

mr coffee said:


> Yeah, something like a .380 is going to work better with shorts and a light t-shirt, while the .45 will easily stuff under a jacket and a pair of jeans.
> 
> -m



If you dress right, you can still carry a .45 under a shirt and shorts, just need a baggy shirt. But during the winter I usually carry a 4" N Frame S&W .357.


----------



## Luafcm (Jun 12, 2015)

BornToLooze said:


> If you dress right, you can still carry a .45 under a shirt and shorts, just need a baggy shirt. But during the winter I usually carry a 4" N Frame S&W .357.



I wish I had a 1911 in my EDC, but that's a no-no in Canada. However, it's perfectly legal (but not sensible haha) for me to open carry this in public:


----------



## BlackMastodon (Jun 12, 2015)

^Wait wat?


----------



## TedEH (Jun 12, 2015)

BlackMastodon said:


> ^Wait wat?



Why is that weapon shocking, but a bunch of random people carrying hand guns around isn't?


----------



## Kobalt (Jun 12, 2015)

It is also still legal to travel by horse on the 401...

We are weirdos.


----------



## asher (Jun 12, 2015)

TedEH said:


> Why is that weapon shocking, but a bunch of random people carrying hand guns around isn't?



I think that was more "You can carry THAT, but not handguns?!"


----------



## FILTHnFEAR (Jun 12, 2015)

Luafcm said:


> I wish I had a 1911 in my EDC, but that's a no-no in Canada. However, it's perfectly legal (but not sensible haha) for me to open carry this in public:


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jun 12, 2015)

My sh*tty disposition...


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jun 12, 2015)

Luafcm said:


> I wish I had a 1911 in my EDC, but that's a no-no in Canada. However, it's perfectly legal (but not sensible haha) for me to open carry this in public:



We can open carry massive assault rifles here. But at the same time... I still feel like you could be taken out by someone concealed carrying a handgun they shoot extremely well.

I've pretty much only owned one gun for a long time now. And I even amaze myself with the things I'm able to hit from the distance I can hit them considering when I go to the optometrist I can't even tell them what the letters on the screen are...


----------



## BlackMastodon (Jun 12, 2015)

asher said:


> I think that was more "You can carry THAT, but not handguns?!"


Mostly this. I just thought that gun laws were extremely strict in Canada regarding carrying.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jun 12, 2015)

Konfyouzd said:


> We can open carry massive assault rifles here. But at the same time... I still feel like you could be taken out by someone concealed carrying a handgun they shoot extremely well.
> 
> I've pretty much only owned one gun for a long time now. And I even amaze myself with the things I'm able to hit from the distance I can hit them considering when I go to the optometrist I can't even tell them what the letters on the screen are...



The folks who take around ARs and AKs "because they can" are a joke, amongst gun owners and non-gun owners. 



BlackMastodon said:


> Mostly this. I just thought that gun laws were extremely strict in Canada regarding carrying.



It's usually because long guns are viewed more as sporting goods than weapons when it comes to that stuff.


----------



## Luafcm (Jun 12, 2015)

FILTHnFEAR said:


>


Exact same reaction I had when I saw these 8.5" shotguns were non-restricted! If it wasn't pump, I'd have 2! lol

Dominion Arm's Grizzly 8.5" magfed shotgun
http://www.dudeiwantthat.com/gear/weapons/grizzly-85-magfed-shotgun.asp


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jun 12, 2015)

@Max - I agree....


----------



## TedEH (Jun 12, 2015)

asher said:


> I think that was more "You can carry THAT, but not handguns?!"



I was aware of that, but I think my point is still valid. I say that from the point of view of someone who's more or less shocked that so many people find it normal to carry any kind of gun around.

A really common comment is that a gun is a gun regardless of it's aesthetics, and that said aesthetics and coolness/aggressiveness don't factor into ones reasoning for carrying one every day- but I think people's reaction to that one weapon (especially the "I want it" reaction) contradict that claim.


----------



## TedEH (Jun 12, 2015)

MaxOfMetal said:


> It's usually because long guns are viewed more as sporting goods than weapons when it comes to that stuff.



I'm not familiar with the rules, but you'd still never get away with bringing a long gun into the office to work every day.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jun 12, 2015)

TedEH said:


> I'm not familiar with the rules, but you'd still never get away with bringing a long gun into the office to work every day.



Private property is different. 

Businesses can specify that they are firearm restricted. 

Open carry doesn't mean "bring gun everywhere".



TedEH said:


> I was aware of that, but I think my point is still valid. I say that from the point of view of someone who's more or less shocked that so many people find it normal to carry any kind of gun around.
> 
> A really common comment is that a gun is a gun regardless of it's aesthetics, and that said aesthetics and coolness/aggressiveness don't factor into ones reasoning for carrying one every day- but I think people's reaction to that one weapon (especially the "I want it" reaction) contradict that claim.



Hey, if you're going to carry one might as well carry one that you like. Considering the cost, function isn't the only factor. 

Tools are purchased for looks, that's how it is.


----------



## FILTHnFEAR (Jun 12, 2015)

TedEH said:


> A really common comment is that a gun is a gun regardless of it's aesthetics, and that said aesthetics and coolness/aggressiveness don't factor into ones reasoning for carrying one every day- but I think people's reaction to that one weapon (especially the "I want it" reaction) contradict that claim.



The fore grip, short scale, and magazine on the shotgun that Luafcm posted, serve very useful purposes and also happen to look pretty sweet too. Function and looks. So it's a win/win.

And also like Max said, if you're going to pay for a firearm it might as well be one you really like.


----------



## Xaios (Jun 13, 2015)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Tools are purchased for looks, that's how it is.



Yup. This is equally applicable to guitars too. If a guitar is the best playing, best sounding and most versatile guitar on the planet but looks like a literal turd, I won't play it.

Bearing in mind that there are plenty of people in this world who would play a guitar that looks like a literal turd for exactly that reason.


----------



## TedEH (Jun 15, 2015)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Tools are purchased for looks, that's how it is.



I'm not disagreeing, just pointing out that it shouldn't be denied that it's a factor.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jun 15, 2015)

TedEH said:


> I'm not disagreeing, just pointing out that it shouldn't be denied that it's a factor.



I bought a gun because I wanted it for defense and because I appreciate the engineering, not to mention shooting is a fun hobby.

I chose the particular firearm based off of caliber, feel, price, and of course looks.

I think you're blending those together.


----------



## UnderTheSign (Jun 15, 2015)

Konfyouzd said:


> when I go to the optometrist I can't even tell them what the letters on the screen are...


Responsible gun use 101


----------



## BornToLooze (Jun 15, 2015)

UnderTheSign said:


> Responsible gun use 101



When I took my concealed carry class there was a lady that was legally blind, with coke bottle glasses, and she shot about as good as I did.


----------



## TedEH (Jun 15, 2015)

MaxOfMetal said:


> I think you're blending those together.



I'm not blending anything together, I'm just saying it shouldn't be denied that the "coolness factor" plays a part in why some people carry guns, or why some people carry specific types or models of gun. If they were not cool, less people would have them.

Also:


> I bought a gun because I wanted it


For some people, that's the end of the sentence. Maybe not for you, maybe not for people who believe themselves to be responsible gun owners, but for some people that's the whole story. I'm not saying gun owners are wrong or evil, just that I believe a lot of motivation for weapon ownership boils down to "I wanted to", as opposed to "I had to".

And maybe I'm wrong- I'm no expert, I'm just stating an opinion.


----------



## Luafcm (Jun 15, 2015)

Sorry for the total derail. I don't EDC a firearm...

I bought that particular shotgun because it was under $400 and it's more fun than an epiphone les paul.


----------



## BigBaldIan (Jun 15, 2015)

Apart from the obvious, one of these:







and one of these:


----------



## troyguitar (Jun 15, 2015)

BigBaldIan said:


> Apart from the obvious, one of these:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BigBaldIan (Jun 15, 2015)

^
I do have a roll of duct tape in my tool kit......


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jun 15, 2015)

TedEH said:


> I'm not blending anything together, I'm just saying it shouldn't be denied that the "coolness factor" plays a part in why some people carry guns, or why some people carry specific types or models of gun. If they were not cool, less people would have them.



No one is saying that "cool factor" doesn't matter, quite the contrary actually. Even I said that it matters.  

It's that second part that I don't think is accurate. Maybe not completely, but it's not like everyone has a gun to look cool. 

Even if we got them because they're "cool" that doesn't diminish what their purpose is. 

You gotta figure, even a less-than-respectful gun owner still needs to fork out a decent chunk of cash (on average $500 for a handgun, not counting bullets, accessories, and maintenance supplies), and then get proper certifications to have it either open, or especially concealed. That's not like buying a t-shirt or pair of jeans to be hip, you need money and to push some paperwork to make it happen. 




> Also:
> 
> For some people, that's the end of the sentence. Maybe not for you, maybe not for people who believe themselves to be responsible gun owners, but for some people that's the whole story. I'm not saying gun owners are wrong or evil, just that I believe a lot of motivation for weapon ownership boils down to "I wanted to", as opposed to "I had to".



And what's wrong with wanting something? That doesn't take away the purpose of the firearm, nor does it make someone more likely to mistreat it or turn it on people. 



> And maybe I'm wrong- I'm no expert, I'm just stating an opinion.



Ugh, please don't fall back on that. We were having such a great discussion. Having an opinion is great, and you have every right to share it, but don't wave it around like it means anything that you haven't even tried to research any relevant info. 

Here's some facts, roughly 1/3rd of this country owns a firearm of some kind, so lets say 33%. That's down from about 50% ten years ago. 

Of the roughly 30,000 firearm related deaths each year (that's disgustingly high and really shameful for a first world nation, or any nation really ) about 19,000 are suicides. I doubt they bought the gun because it was "cool". 

So that remaining 11,000 deaths (which includes homicide and accidental shooting), even if committed with a unique gun, and thus unique individual would come out to .004% of the population. 

To put it another way, of the roughly 100,000,000 gun owners in this country, only 11,000, or .01%, used them to harm another person. 

What does all this mean? Simply having a ton of guns isn't the problem, regardless of why people have them. 

Gun culture in this country is evolving, fewer new gun owners are popping up and those who do buy firearms are buying more expensive ones as collector pieces and as a hobby. 

America has a crime problem, and a awful shameful one. That's what we need to work on, not simply removing legal guns from circulation. 

I've really rambled on this, as it's something I hold near and dear, being raised around guns my entire life. 

So don't take offense, as I didn't mean any, even if I got a little heated. If it were possible, I'd offer you a beer via internet.


----------



## troyguitar (Jun 16, 2015)

MaxOfMetal said:


> it's something I hold near and dear, being raised around guns my entire life.



That's really what it comes down to and all you had to say. Who changes their mind on these things? No one. Might as well be espousing the great glory of the flying spaghetti monster dude... you aren't going to win any converts.

As much as I like the ideas of freedom and personal responsibility in theory, people quite frankly cannot be trusted with plastic sporks let alone guns. Until stupidity becomes a crime, we have to assume that all people are retarded and make laws to fit the lowest common denominator. That means weapons access being highly restricted.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Jun 16, 2015)

Luafcm said:


> Sorry for the total derail. I don't EDC a firearm...
> 
> I bought that particular shotgun because it was under $400 and it's more fun than an epiphone les paul.


K that makes so much more sense.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jun 16, 2015)

troyguitar said:


> That's really what it comes down to and all you had to say. Who changes their mind on these things? No one. Might as well be espousing the great glory of the flying spaghetti monster dude... you aren't going to win any converts.
> 
> As much as I like the ideas of freedom and personal responsibility in theory, people quite frankly cannot be trusted with plastic sporks let alone guns. Until stupidity becomes a crime, we have to assume that all people are retarded and make laws to fit the lowest common denominator. That means weapons access being highly restricted.



You can sit there and say that all you want, but the data says otherwise.

All prior bias aside, at least respect the numbers.


----------



## troyguitar (Jun 16, 2015)

oh I understand that I'm way more likely to be killed by a MADD soccer mom in an SUV than a drunken redneck with a gun, that's not in dispute at all. It's just a question of necessary vs. unnecessary risks and we'll never agree on that one. (though driver's licenses are also handed out way too easily in this country)


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jun 16, 2015)

troyguitar said:


> oh I understand that I'm way more likely to be killed by a MADD soccer mom in an SUV than a drunken redneck with a gun, that's not in dispute at all. It's just a question of necessary vs. unnecessary risks and we'll never agree on that one. (though driver's licenses are also handed out way too easily in this country)



Everything we do and own comes with risk, you're 100% right.

Personally, I rather live in a world with some risk, then one full of Nerf.

I love driving down the highway going 70, on my way to my gas and electricity powered home where I plan on drinking a few beers and having a nice big steak. 

Pretty much everything in that sentence is going to kill me long before a gun will, many times so statistically.

I'm all for the reduction of risk in and of itself, but lets not act like we don't do a bunch of terribly dangerous things.


----------



## Taylor (Jun 16, 2015)

Depends on what I'm doing for the day, but these are the things I'm always carrying:

SOG Trident
Keys
Wallet


----------



## Luafcm (Jun 16, 2015)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Everything we do and own comes with risk, you're 100% right.
> 
> Personally, I rather live in a world with some risk, then one full of Nerf.
> 
> ...


This is an off topic, but interesting conversation that ties into EDC. 

I'd like to think a bus passenger wouldn't saw my head off and eat it, but it happens. I would like a 1911 for EDC to ensure that doesn't happen, but at the same time I refuse to wear a decapitation proof collar or chain mail. 

We're all scared of something, it's good for you. That's why you EDC duct tape and can openers haha, because a series of mental traumas has led you to believe they'll make you safer. It's impossible for us all to feel safe. I'm personally more afraid of soccer mom in her SUV then GI Jeff with his AR15, 5.11 accessories, and ammo hoard.

The world isn't safe, and never will be. So why strip rights from people so that others can live a lie? $VOTES$ I guess...


----------



## troyguitar (Jun 16, 2015)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Everything we do and own comes with risk, you're 100% right.
> 
> Personally, I rather live in a world with some risk, then one full of Nerf.
> 
> ...



Sure, the disagreement is not on the level of risk but on the accompanying reward.

I see zero upside to guns. It's relatively low risk but absolutely zero reward. 

The chances of you using a gun on someone else are just as low as those of someone else using one on you anyway, no? If so, why do you "need" one? Are you not walking around prepared for something that statistically is not going to happen?


----------



## Luafcm (Jun 16, 2015)

troyguitar said:


> Sure, the disagreement is not on the level of risk but on the accompanying reward.
> 
> I see zero upside to guns. It's relatively low risk but absolutely zero reward.
> 
> The chances of you using a gun on someone else are just as low as those of someone else using one on you anyway, no? If so, why do you "need" one? Are you not walking around prepared for something that statistically is not going to happen?


I agree with 'most people don't need them'. But they also don't need mayonaise and lottary tickets. Where do you draw the line? I don't want mayo in my eyes from some random mayo weilding madman, and I also don't want grandma to waste her savings. So what can I do about the epidemic? 

Yes it's kind of a silly conversation. Why should anyone care what anyone else needs or wants. I don't like to go to the mall, too many 'people'. So I won't. Not going to the mall is easier than trying to enact a rule to limit the amount of people allowed in the mall at one time.

People are extremely dangerous and unpredictable. That's the real issue. If universal saftey matters so much, we need to change people, not the objects that are surrounding them (whether they be sharp, point, or projectiles).

This conversation ends with the gvm't telling you what's in your EDC instead of posting it freely on a forum. EDC folks like to be prepared, and so do most gun carriers. It's upsetting to see citizens asking their gvm't to removes some of their rights because they are afraid of people.


----------



## FILTHnFEAR (Jun 16, 2015)

troyguitar said:


> The chances of you using a gun on someone else are just as low as those of someone else using one on you anyway, no? If so, why do you "need" one? Are you not walking around prepared for something that statistically is not going to happen?



So what if the probability of something bad happening is very low? Should we not be prepared for the unexpected should it happen? 

People are attacked everywhere, all over this country, every day. How can you even say something like that is not going to happen when in fact it does? Statistically speaking, the chances of needing that firearm may be low but are completely possible, and I don't want to be a part of that small percentage that it does happen to, without being prepared. Having a firearm isn't going to save you in *every* situation but they can and do, and I'd rather take my chances with one, than without.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jun 16, 2015)

Whether or not we need guns is of no consequence. We're on a forum where some of us have well over 30 guitars. 

I like shooting at targets. I find it relaxing and I get the same enjoyment out of it that I would playing any game where the object is to hit a mark or pass some object through another, etc. 

The fact that I *could* use it to defend myself is an added bonus should I actually need to cash in on it. That said, I don't even carry mine.


----------



## Luafcm (Jun 16, 2015)

Konfyouzd said:


> Whether or not we need guns is of no consequence. We're on a forum where some of us have well over 30 guitars.
> 
> I like shooting at targets. I find it relaxing and I get the same enjoyment out of it that I would playing any game where the object is to hit a mark or pass some object through another, etc.
> 
> The fact that I *could* use it to defend myself is an added bonus should I actually need to cash in on it. That said, I don't even carry mine.


Ya, this is all true. But do you really need an amp so loud hat it can permanently damage your hearing, or even worse... the childrens hearing!!! oh shate! You animals.


----------



## TedEH (Jun 16, 2015)

Luafcm said:


> I agree with 'most people don't need them'. But they also don't need mayonaise and lottary tickets. Where do you draw the line?



I think weapons are a perfectly good place to draw that line.  You can argue away perfectly good arguments with abstractions, but it doesn't change the fact there's not always a realistic reason to carry a weapon around.

Semi-serious question: how dangerous does something have to be before it becomes irresponsible to introduce them into an otherwise peaceful situation? Where do we draw _that _line?


----------



## Luafcm (Jun 16, 2015)

TedEH said:


> I think weapons are a perfectly good place to draw that line.  You can argue away perfectly good arguments with abstractions, but it doesn't change the fact there's not always a realistic reason to carry a weapon around.
> 
> Semi-serious question: how dangerous does something have to be before it becomes irresponsible to introduce them into an otherwise peaceful situation? Where do we draw _that _line?


The problem is that a peaceful situation, like a school or mall, can quickly get un-peaceful because of people. So it's scary people once again that are the bottom line. How do we regulate scary people. Maybe a rateing system by a jury of your peers? Like anyone scarier than 6/10 doesn't get a firearm. I'm going to need a shave and long sleeve ....!


----------



## TedEH (Jun 16, 2015)

Luafcm said:


> The problem is that a peaceful situation, like a school or mall, can quickly get un-peaceful because of people. So it's scary people once again that are the bottom line.



_You're also part of people though._ -and when you're armed, you're the scary person to everyone else. The only difference between an armed mad man and a "normal person" is that the normal person hasn't gone mad yet. You said it yourself- how do you decide who's dangerous or not? How does any random person you encounter trust that you're not going to be the person who's going to have a bad day and make some bad decisions?

Yes things can go sour "because of people", but I'd rather those people not be armed when it happens.

Would you make these same arguments if we were talking about rocket launchers? Don't worry, I only bring it everywhere because it's to defend myself against the other people on the street with rocket launchers who statistically won't use them anyway. Trust me, I'm a responsible rocket launcher owner.


----------



## troyguitar (Jun 16, 2015)

Luafcm said:


> People are extremely dangerous and unpredictable. That's the real issue. If universal saftey matters so much, we need to change people, not the objects that are surrounding them (whether they be sharp, point, or projectiles).



You think that it's actually possible to change people?

I suspect you just draw a different line than I do, but still draw a line somewhere - or do you really think you should be allowed to do or have ANYTHING? I should be allowed to fly a fully loaded apache to work every day just in case we get invaded by Canada? You know, because freedom.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jun 16, 2015)

I mean... If there's a place to land it... 

If I work with you that = entertainment for me every day assuming you know how to fly the damn thing at all.

When I hear people talk about trying to get rid of anything that could be dangerous, it often just sounds a lot like folks trying to toddler-proof America. And while I completely understand the "You never know who..." arguments, I guess the fact of the matter is I simply don't care. If my having something means that the same courtesy be extended to others who may or may not be crazy, then I know that going in. If I still choose to participate, then any consequence I incur as a result of having consented to that system is on me. 

Might be scary to some degree, but--for me--at least I'm not bored.


----------



## troyguitar (Jun 16, 2015)

Yeah I'm in the extremely heavy restrictions camp for deadly weapons (most importantly automobiles) among other things.

I don't think people should be born completely free, they should have to earn specific freedoms by demonstrating proficiency.

No one at a private company would just hire you off the street to wield their guns or drive their cars - why the .... should the public sector be any more trusting? Trust is earned.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jun 16, 2015)

I'd be all for that as well so long as it's not blanket banned. I feel like most other "responsible gun owners" would feel the same. I'm sure folks would respect the privilege much more as a result too.


----------



## mr coffee (Jun 16, 2015)

troyguitar said:


> Sure, the disagreement is not on the level of risk but on the accompanying reward.
> 
> I see zero upside to guns. It's relatively low risk but absolutely zero reward.
> 
> The chances of you using a gun on someone else are just as low as those of someone else using one on you anyway, no? If so, why do you "need" one? Are you not walking around prepared for something that statistically is not going to happen?



I can dispute that. While I've never been involved in a DGU, my wife has. Before she met me, she had a stalker who had gone so far as to break into her home and kill her dog. She eventually captured him in her yard, covering him with a Taurus 9mm. More recently, she pulled her Ruger on a man who was attempting to carjack her. A statistic anomaly? Maybe, but I'm VERY glad that she was carrying that day - that dude was getting in the car with her, which statistically means she wasn't coming home.



troyguitar said:


> Yeah I'm in the extremely heavy restrictions camp for deadly weapons (most importantly automobiles) among other things.
> 
> I don't think people should be born completely free, they should have to earn specific freedoms by demonstrating proficiency.
> 
> No one at a private company would just hire you off the street to wield their guns or drive their cars - why the .... should the public sector be any more trusting? Trust is earned.



I don't know about elsewhere, but here, in order to get a CHL you have to demonstrate proficiency in addition to a very thorough background check. Many CHL holders also pursue additional training, not only in the use of their firearms but tactical and defense related as well.

-m


----------



## troyguitar (Jun 16, 2015)

Outright bans are just silly. Nothing is THAT dangerous.

There is no ....ing way though that 50% of Americans are fit to carry guns nor are 90% of us fit to drive EVERY kind of car - a license to drive a mitsubishi mirage should not automatically grant you unrestricted access to drive a dodge viper or an F-550 with a 40 ft trailer.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jun 16, 2015)

I actually had a similar idea... 

I thought that you should be required to take a test in the car you intend to drive prior to being allowed to leave the dealership, but I think that would get in the way of how we do things here...


----------



## BornToLooze (Jun 16, 2015)

troyguitar said:


> If so, why do you "need" one? Are you not walking around prepared for something that statistically is not going to happen?



Hope for the best, prepare for the worst.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jun 16, 2015)

troyguitar said:


> Sure, the disagreement is not on the level of risk but on the accompanying reward.
> 
> I see zero upside to guns. It's relatively low risk but absolutely zero reward.
> 
> The chances of you using a gun on someone else are just as low as those of someone else using one on you anyway, no? If so, why do you "need" one? Are you not walking around prepared for something that statistically is not going to happen?



I don't carry my guns around. In fact most gun owners don't either. 

Of the nearly 100,000,000 gun owners in this country, only about 5% actually carry them around regularly. 

Owning guns =/= Carrying guns




troyguitar said:


> Outright bans are just silly. Nothing is THAT dangerous.
> 
> There is no ....ing way though that 50% of Americans are fit to carry guns nor are 90% of us fit to drive EVERY kind of car - a license to drive a mitsubishi mirage should not automatically grant you unrestricted access to drive a dodge viper or an F-550 with a 40 ft trailer.



Well, 50% don't have to be fit because that's way more than those who actually carry guns.  

Only about 2% of Americans carry. 

Of those, significantly fewer actually wind up hurting folks.


----------



## troyguitar (Jun 16, 2015)

If you own it, by definition you must carry it at some point. Are you suggesting that there should be different laws for "regular" and "occasional" carrying? How specific do you want it to get? I thought you were arguing for freedom to do whatever the .... you want because stats say that guns are never used anyway.

You claimed earlier that recently 50% of 'muricans owned guns and seemed not alarmed by that - therefore I assumed you are also claiming that 50% of 'muricans are capable of responsibly wielding them. 

I'm still trying to figure this out: If statistically you will never use your gun, why do you care if you are allowed to have it anyway?

You cannot claim that you SHOULD have guns you will "almost never" use and simultaneously claim that no one should worry about guns because they're "almost never" used. Either you think the fear is rational or it isn't. You "need" that protection or you don't. I do NOT own a gun because of the stats that YOU provided - chances are I'll never need it. You're saying that you DO own them because you never need them? What the hell?


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jun 16, 2015)

Max said:


> Well, 50% don't have to be fit because that's way more than those who actually carry guns.





Troy said:


> You claimed earlier that recently 50% of 'muricans owned guns and seemed not alarmed by that...





I believe he said that gun ownership was DOWN from 50%... Roughly 33.3333333% if memory serves... 

But why should it be alarming that a gun owner not care that others own guns? Maybe some ppl don't live in constant fear that someone is going to shoot them because that's--as has been stated previously--a less than likely scenario in most situations.

And I imagine if we, for instance, live in a world with no guns. Let's imagine that somehow guitars are now 'somehow' the quickest way to murder a person. You're not gonna be bummed you can't have yours? You're looking at it from the sole perspective of it being a murder tool. Some people wanna shoot paper and there's something about the feeling of a gun going off that feels kind of good--the same way it feels kinda good to drive fast assuming you can do so with control.


----------



## troyguitar (Jun 16, 2015)

Konfyouzd said:


> I believe he said that gun ownership was DOWN from 50%... Roughly 33.3333333% if memory serves...



Yes, he did. He said it as if everything was fine when it was 50% though... unless I'm misinterpreting the comment.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jun 16, 2015)

Perhaps. That's not what I got from that. But even if everyone owned a gun. I'm not sure that's what would be on my mind until it became the case that everyone with a gun turned crazy like pet monkeys (I've heard that nearly every monkey kept in captivity turns violent for some reason; I'm not sure of the validity of this claim. I have not done the research for fear of the outcome ).


----------



## troyguitar (Jun 16, 2015)

Konfyouzd said:


> I believe he said that gun ownership was DOWN from 50%... Roughly 33.3333333% if memory serves...
> 
> But why should it be alarming that a gun owner not care that others own guns? Maybe some ppl don't live in constant fear that someone is going to shoot them because that's--as has been stated previously--a less than likely scenario in most situations.
> 
> And I imagine if we, for instance, live in a world with no guns. Let's imagine that somehow guitars are now 'somehow' the quickest way to murder a person. You're not gonna be bummed you can't have yours? You're looking at it from the sole perspective of it being a murder tool. Some people wanna shoot paper and there's something about the feeling of a gun going off that feels kind of good--the same way it feels kinda good to drive fast assuming you can do so with control.



If you're willing to completely throw out the self defense argument because it's extremely unlikely to ever materialize and just stick to "I should have guns because they are fun" then go nuts. That's one of the things I was trying to say - the self defense argument is incompatible with the "guns are unlikely to hurt people" argument, you cannot use both and be sane.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jun 16, 2015)

I see the self defense aspect as more convenient than anything else should that actually become a necessity. But I'm guessing that's less than likely. As I understand it, I'm more likely to have my gun stolen in a home invasion while I'm at work than I am to have to use it in one when I'm actually there.


----------



## troyguitar (Jun 16, 2015)

It would not surprise me at all if theft is the most common gun-related crime.

Self defense is really just the other side of the same fear-filled coin. "I need a gun because of bad guys!" vs "We need to get rid of guns because of bad guys!" both sound kind of silly but they're the 2 most common things I hear from people on either side of the gun debates. Fear is powerful.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jun 16, 2015)

troyguitar said:


> If you own it, by definition you must carry it at some point. Are you suggesting that there should be different laws for "regular" and "occasional" carrying? How specific do you want it to get? I thought you were arguing for freedom to do whatever the .... you want because stats say that guns are never used anyway.



Well, I carried it from the store to the my car ro my home, and then occasionally carry it to a range. The "carry" there being me simply having it in transit. I keep it unloaded and in a locked case when I do so. 

The "carry" being discussed in this thread is the weapon being casually carried while"ready" to go.

But, just because that's how most gun owners do it, doesn't mean that other, law abiding citizens shouldn't be able to carry it how they see fit. Since as already stated, they arent harming anyone by doing so.



> You claimed earlier that recently 50% of 'muricans owned guns and seemed not alarmed by that - therefore I assumed you are also claiming that 50% of 'muricans are capable of responsibly wielding them.



Read it again, gun ownership is currently at 33% and hasn't been at 50% in many years. Its continuing to trend down as well.

The data, not me, is showing that the overwhelming majority of gun owners are responsible enough not to kill or hurt themselves or others.



> I'm still trying to figure this out: If statistically you will never use your gun, why do you care if you are allowed to have it anyway?



I do use my gun.....at the range. It's a hobby. Just like my guitars or homebrewing. I get enjoyment out of it. 



> You cannot claim that you SHOULD have guns you will "almost never" use and simultaneously claim that no one should worry about guns because they're "almost never" used. Either you think the fear is rational or it isn't. You "need" that protection or you don't. I do NOT own a gun because of the stats that YOU provided - chances are I'll never need it. You're saying that you DO own them because you never need them? What the hell?



I never said everyone should have guns, nor did I say they are only good for self defense. 

That's an argument you're having with yourself.


----------



## troyguitar (Jun 16, 2015)

So anyone should be able to have any weapon at any time in any (public) place is what you're saying?

What exactly is your opinion, since I can't seem to figure it out and you won't just state it outright... 

Who should be able to have which weapons, when, and where?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jun 16, 2015)

troyguitar said:


> So anyone should be able to have any weapon at any time in any (public) place is what you're saying?
> 
> What exactly is your opinion, since I can't seem to figure it out and you won't just state it outright...
> 
> Who should be able to have which weapons, when, and where?



I think any adult of legal age should be able to own any consumer grade weapon with proper identification and background check, and any military grade weapon with proper ATF/government approval and documentation. 

The individuals stated above should be able to carry those weapons in approved fashion per local laws and civil ordinances with respect to ammunition, class, and permits. 

You know, just like the government, both state and federal, have outlined.

What's so hard about that?

The guns that cause tragedies are illegal, or in gray areas that need more regulation and enforcement.


----------



## troyguitar (Jun 16, 2015)

MaxOfMetal said:


> I think any adult of legal age should be able to own any consumer grade weapon with proper identification and background check, and any military grade weapon with proper ATF/government approval and documentation.
> 
> The individuals stated above should be able to carry those weapons in approved fashion per local laws and civil ordinances with respect to ammunition, class, and permits.
> 
> ...



What's so hard is that the laws are all over the place.

You agree with ALL of the laws everywhere, even though many of them are in direct contradiction with each other? That guns are magically safe to carry openly on some parts of maps but not others?

That's a BS politician answer. Are you running for office somewhere and afraid someone might find that you actually posted an opinion on something? 

You don't think that some places have better laws than others?


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jun 16, 2015)

Isn't that the incentive states have to get people to move there? Like no sales tax, etc?


----------



## Bearitone (Jun 16, 2015)

cell phone, keys, wallet, knife, pepper-spray, chapstick


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jun 16, 2015)

troyguitar said:


> What's so hard is that the laws are all over the place.
> 
> You agree with ALL of the laws everywhere, even though many of them are in direct contradiction with each other? That guns are magically safe to carry openly on some parts of maps but not others?
> 
> ...



See the last sentence. 

Also, your lack of knowledge on the subject is really showing. I never said I agree with all the laws everywhere, just most of them.

Maps? I was referring to places like private property and public facilities. 

What's a "better law"? You can you actually give an example or do you need me to spoon feed you some more? 

If you take a second to actually do some research what I posted pretty much goes for 95% of this country. Unless there's some magical Class 3 zone I don't know about.


----------



## troyguitar (Jun 16, 2015)

MaxOfMetal said:


> See the last sentence.
> 
> Also, your lack of knowledge on the subject is really showing. I never said I agree with all the laws everywhere, just most of them.
> 
> ...



More lack of opinions...

Do you think every city and every state all have the exact same (gun) laws?

If not, do you like some of them more than others?

Would you perhaps be willing to share an example of a place you think has gotten the laws "right"?

I was under the impression that different places had different laws, if that is truly ignorant then please educate me. Why do people bitch about gun laws more in certain states/cities than others if the laws are actually the same nationwide?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jun 16, 2015)

troyguitar said:


> More lack of opinions...
> 
> Do you think every city and every state all have the exact same (gun) laws?
> 
> ...



My opinions are quite obvious, if you can't figure them out I don't know what to tell you. 

Laws vary from state to state, and even by county in some areas, but federal law is king on many issues. 

I think the federal laws are probably the best if I had to choose, but I don't think anywhere has it 100% perfect, but as I said earlier, enforcement is the biggest thing most places get wrong. I guess the best answer I can give would be places that have it most like I described, like much of the Midwest. 

People usually bitch about the silly laws that restrict things like barrel length, type of grip, type of stock, etc. Basically laws that focus on non-function parts of guns, or doubling up on permits that are more or less just an extra tax on top of existing permits. A popular example is California, where you can buy a gun, but only from an approved list, even something built to the same specs isn't allowed unless it's on the list.

None of that matters though. You can beat your head against the wall all day, it's not going to turn your opinions into facts. Your points have been answered, whether you like the answers or not.


----------



## troyguitar (Jun 16, 2015)

Now you're starting to get somewhere: Federal laws are the best, so all of the state/county/city laws should just be eliminated? Just some of them? Which ones and why? Why not make the laws the same everywhere?

You wouldn't even go as far as stating an actual opinion on the CA law - Is it right or wrong? If it's right, why not institute it everywhere? If it's wrong, why not get rid of it?

I still don't know what you think. Should you be able to walk around with a shotgun in your hand or not?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jun 17, 2015)

troyguitar said:


> Now you're starting to get somewhere: Federal laws are the best, so all of the state/county/city laws should just be eliminated?



As I've already touched on, uniformity would have it's advantages and it would reduce those gray areas.



> some of them? Which ones and why? Why not make the laws the same everywhere?



Totally not delving into this. Not now and not with you. 



> You wouldn't even go as far as stating an actual opinion on the CA law - Is it right or wrong? If it's right, why not institute it everywhere? If it's wrong, why not get rid of it?



I called it silly and used it as an example of an often bemoaned law. Are you dense? 



> I still don't know what you think. Should you be able to walk around with a shotgun in your hand or not?



If you still don't get it you never will. May Dio have mercy on your soul.


----------



## Mprinsje (Jun 17, 2015)

kindsage said:


> cell phone, keys, wallet, knife, pepper-spray, chapstick



You are to be applauded for trying to get this thread back on track


----------



## TedEH (Jun 17, 2015)

Konfyouzd said:


> If my having something means that the same courtesy be extended to others who may or may not be crazy, then I know that going in. If I still choose to participate, then any consequence I incur as a result of having consented to that system is on me.



If I might rewind a bit and go back to this point since a lot has been said since I signed out yesterday-

What about those who choose not to participate? In the scenario you suggested, they no longer get that choice. They have to deal with the same consequences even if they didn't participate themselves. It's perfectly fine for you to make an assessment and decide that the risk is acceptable for yourself, but is it ok to make that decision for everyone else around you?


----------



## BlackMastodon (Jun 17, 2015)

So what happened to not turning this thread into a debate on gun laws?


----------



## Luafcm (Jun 17, 2015)

TedEH said:


> _You're also part of people though._ -and when you're armed, you're the scary person to everyone else. The only difference between an armed mad man and a "normal person" is that the normal person hasn't gone mad yet. You said it yourself- how do you decide who's dangerous or not? How does any random person you encounter trust that you're not going to be the person who's going to have a bad day and make some bad decisions?
> 
> Yes things can go sour "because of people", but I'd rather those people not be armed when it happens.
> 
> Would you make these same arguments if we were talking about rocket launchers? Don't worry, I only bring it everywhere because it's to defend myself against the other people on the street with rocket launchers who statistically won't use them anyway. Trust me, I'm a responsible rocket launcher owner.



I'm actually not making any arguments. I agree with you, just pointing out the absurdity of the conversation. My thoughts are that it's better to live life unafraid, there's no reason for irrational fear. And, rational fear is very useful. Understanding how different people will react to fear and deal with it day to day is a major component missing from the topic and IMO the reason why 'control' issues will never have a real resolution. People that want guns (like criminals) will end up doing what they want anyway. So there is no control, only the promise or guise of it so satisfy people's fear. These people need to be holding cash to have those fears addressed, it's a paid service. It's all moot and just fun to discuss but I don't think it's ever going to be productive.

No, you can't change people. People are the problem, and yes I'm people too. My real advice/comment on the issue is 'suck it up nancys'. (the nancy comment isn't directed at any of you folks! no offense intended)

Omerta mfer's lol


----------



## Luafcm (Jun 17, 2015)

troyguitar said:


> You think that it's actually possible to change people?
> 
> I suspect you just draw a different line than I do, but still draw a line somewhere - or do you really think you should be allowed to do or have ANYTHING? I should be allowed to fly a fully loaded apache to work every day just in case we get invaded by Canada? You know, because freedom.



I'm not sure where I would draw the line. I kinda do think you should be able to have the Apache and weapon system for it (with some training perhaps). I mean, we did kinda invade once so that's a rational fear lol. 

How do you acquire freedom and maintain it anyway? Historically it's not done with votes and making people happy/comfortable. It's done with armed civilians, whether they be drafted or self assembled. Your apache idea would be an asset if viewed from one side, and the insane toy of a madman when viewed from the other. Somewhere inbeween may lie some kind of sanity, but don't ask me to draw that line. I'm just some guy.


----------



## asher (Jun 17, 2015)

Luafcm said:


> I'm not sure where I would draw the line. I kinda do think you should be able to have the Apache and weapon system for it (with some training perhaps). I mean, we did kinda invade once so that's a rational fear lol.



No, the idea of Canada invading in this day and age is completely ludicrous.


----------



## Luafcm (Jun 17, 2015)

Konfyouzd said:


> And I imagine if we, for instance, live in a world with no guns. Let's imagine that somehow guitars are now 'somehow' the quickest way to murder a person. You're not gonna be bummed you can't have yours? You're looking at it from the sole perspective of it being a murder tool.



Awesome!







"Then they came for meand there was no one left to speak for me."


----------



## Luafcm (Jun 17, 2015)

I'm still wearing leather cuffs. I will not give into societies irrational fear of guys that wear leather arm bands!

Also switched my CRKT M16KZ for a Swiss Army Huntsman pocket knife for the summer. Got to have that SAK saw handy to remove tree limbs on back trails to keep the vehicle from getting too scratched up!


----------



## Luafcm (Jun 17, 2015)

asher said:


> No, the idea of Canada invading in this day and age is completely ludicrous.



As is the question lol. GIGO


----------



## TedEH (Jun 17, 2015)

Konfyouzd said:


> You're looking at it from the sole perspective of it being a murder tool.



Is that not what a gun is? It's not like you're going to cut ropes or open cans with it. I get that you can use a knife for 101 different things, but what utility does a gun have if not to either shoot or threaten to shoot something or someone? If the only answer is self defense- the mechanism by which that self defense works is deterring people via threat of murdering them.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jun 17, 2015)

Luafcm said:


> I'm still wearing leather cuffs. I will not give into societies irrational fear of guys that wear leather arm bands!



I don't get the h8 either. I have a nice Fossil watch band like that and it's great. 

I got sick of replacing metal and thinner leather ones, the big leather one is practically bomb proof.


----------



## Luafcm (Jun 17, 2015)

TedEH said:


> Is that not what a gun is? It's not like you're going to cut ropes or open cans with it. I get that you can use a knife for 101 different things, but what utility does a gun have if not to either shoot or threaten to shoot something or someone? If the only answer is self defense- the mechanism by which that self defense works is deterring people via threat of murdering them.



1.) What is a gun for?

This should be the first question on a license test. If you answer murder, you are truly disturbed lol


----------



## Luafcm (Jun 17, 2015)

MaxOfMetal said:


> I don't get the h8 either. I have a nice Fossil watch band like that and it's great.
> 
> I got sick of replacing metal and thinner leather ones, the big leather one is practically bomb proof.



And the first time it protects you from a nasty cut you feel like Sir Arthur! I bought my non-watch leather band in Florida. It says made in canada on the back lol.


----------



## vilk (Jun 17, 2015)

*King Arthur


----------



## Luafcm (Jun 17, 2015)

vilk said:


> *King Arthur


the hell you say son


----------



## Kobalt (Jun 17, 2015)

asher said:


> No, the idea of Canada invading in this day and age is completely ludicrous.


It's hilarious just thinking about it.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Jun 17, 2015)

asher said:


> No, the idea of Canada invading in this day and age is completely ludicrous.


Eh you fackin' watch yet mouth there bud. Hackey season's ovur an' Tim's iced capp machine is broke so we're pretty fackin' irate. 

(Read in a stereotypical Canadian accent for full effect)


----------



## asher (Jun 17, 2015)

BlackMastodon said:


> Eh you fackin' watch yet mouth there bud. Hackey season's ovur an' Tim's iced capp machine is broke so we're pretty fackin' irate.
> 
> (Read in a stereotypical Canadian accent for full effect)



You guys are just way too nice, and then you'll apologize for the threat


----------



## tacotiklah (Jun 17, 2015)

-Purse
-Key lanyard
-Extra lipstick (this stuff smudges too easily, I need better stuff)
-Skull and LGBT pride wristbands
-Old phone to listen to music on
-New phone in case of calls
-Pocketbook containing important identification and money
-Pocket knife
-Something to write with (it's amazing how often it is needed but nobody usually has it)
-Extra hair band just in case
-Sennheiser HD202 headphones to drown the world out with
-Extra Winspear picks

On some days I'll leave the purse at home and just carry my pocket book in my pockets, or bra. Also, if I know I'll be going into a government building, I just leave the knife at home.


----------



## Xaios (Jun 18, 2015)

Dear Americans,

We're coming for you.

Sincerely,

Canada










PS: Sorry.


----------



## tacotiklah (Jun 18, 2015)

Xaios said:


> Dear Americans,
> 
> We're coming for you.
> 
> ...




Actually, we were thinking of selling Canada to Mexico to pay off our debts to the Chinese. You just saved us a few tanks of gas by making the trip yourselves. Thanks!


----------



## TedEH (Jun 18, 2015)

Might as well participate while I'm here:

-Keys
-Wallet
-Phone
-Usually Glasses / Sunglass (they're both prescription)
Wallet always has picks and hair elastics.


----------



## facepalm66 (Jun 19, 2015)

How come nobody mentioned condoms?


----------



## Xaios (Jun 19, 2015)

facepalm66 said:


> How come nobody mentioned condoms?



*cough*becausewe'reallgiganticnerdsandthepossibilityofspontaneoussexissoremotethatit'slaughable*cough*

Dunno.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Jun 19, 2015)

Also because having a condom on you at all times will make them less... let's say structurally sound... due to the temperature changes, especially when is hot outside. 

Also, yeah, who the f*ck are we kidding


----------



## ghostred7 (Jun 19, 2015)

Keys
Wallet
Cigs
Lighter 
Dab pen (sometimes)
phone x2 (one personal, one work that i can't txt, etc on)
Sig P220 .45 ACP with Crossfire Supertuck
A few picks


----------



## JD27 (Jun 19, 2015)

I keep almost nothing with me...

Wallet
Keys
Phone

I would carry if MD laws allowed it, but that isn't ever going to happen. But 90% of the time when I leave the house, I am going to work so it would be useless anyway. I can't even take my phone in the office, let alone carry any kind of weapon.


----------



## asher (Jun 19, 2015)

Xaios said:


> *cough*becausewe'reallgiganticnerdsandthepossibilityofspontaneoussexissoremotethatit'slaughable*cough*
> 
> Dunno.



Djod would intervene on our behalf.


----------



## coffeeflush (Jun 19, 2015)

Seeing how most of you carry knives and guns, the United states doesn't look like a safe country at all.


----------



## ghostred7 (Jun 19, 2015)

coffeeflush said:


> Seeing how most of you carry knives and guns, the United states doesn't look like a safe country at all.



Seeing how most of you in India play with cobras, India doesn't look like a safe country at all...

...sucks basing an entire country off of a few examples, huh?


----------



## vilk (Jun 19, 2015)

coffeeflush said:


> Seeing how most of you carry knives and guns, the United states doesn't look like a safe country at all.



People in your country get court-ordered gang raped for non-violent crimes?


----------



## coffeeflush (Jun 19, 2015)

Parts of India are ....ed. True. 
No denying or defending that. 

but US looks like a peaceful country, and lot of users seem to carry a weapon. Hence I am honestly wondering. 

No malice intended
*Please don't invade my country now


----------



## tacotiklah (Jun 19, 2015)

coffeeflush said:


> Parts of India are ....ed. True.
> No denying or defending that.
> 
> but US looks like a peaceful country, and lot of users seem to carry a weapon. Hence I am honestly wondering.
> ...



At the moment, my kind are trying to work towards acceptance and equal rights. Haters like to go out of their way to physically assault and harass people like me. Carrying at least a knife is definitely needed.


----------



## coffeeflush (Jun 19, 2015)

tacotiklah said:


> At the moment, my kind are trying to work towards acceptance and equal rights. Haters like to go out of their way to physically assault and harass people like me. Carrying at least a knife is definitely needed.




Wow, i am really sorry to hear that. 
I have lot of gay friends and no one I know ever faced any violence here in India. 
But that's not the case usually

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1NinOThcFms

The truth is most people don't care, culturally hinduism accepted and documented LGBT quiet well and accepted too. But people in the present find some problem with someone elses choice. 

And with US it makes lesser sense since most of the country is well educated.


----------



## asher (Jun 19, 2015)

Not nearly as well educated as you might think.


----------



## vilk (Jun 19, 2015)

I mean, we're definitely very well educated compared to like, 3rd world countries and stuff.

That's a funny thing about USA--it's hella better than most terrible poor and resource-less lands across the globe, but in comparison with basically ANY proper nation (of which we claim to be as well) it's a total ....-hole.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jun 19, 2015)

vilk said:


> I mean, we're definitely very well educated compared to like, 3rd world countries and stuff.
> 
> That's a funny thing about USA--it's hella better than most terrible poor and resource-less lands across the globe, but in comparison with basically ANY proper nation (of which we claim to be as well) it's a total ....-hole.



It's not really a fair comparison though. We have a huge, non-homogeneous population with fairly large geographic and economic dividers.

Don't get me wrong, we're very very far from perfect, but calling this place a "....hole" absolutely reeks of childish, first-world millennial internet garbage.


----------



## Steinmetzify (Jun 19, 2015)

facepalm66 said:


> How come nobody mentioned condoms?





I'm 41 and been with the same woman for 10 years....haven't even though about condoms forever. This cracked me up.


----------



## vilk (Jun 19, 2015)

MaxOfMetal said:


> It's not really a fair comparison though. We have a huge, non-homogeneous population with fairly large geographic and economic dividers.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, we're very very far from perfect, but calling this place a "....hole" absolutely reeks of childish, first-world millennial internet garbage.



Comparative ....-hole, I believe was what I said. I also mentioned that it's a comparative paradise when we look at other places.

You make a good point about size though. When you compare us with Russia or China or Brazil or something really we're doing pretty good. Canada doesn't count because it's just a few white people.


----------



## Steinmetzify (Jun 19, 2015)

vilk said:


> Comparative ....-hole, I believe was what I said. I also mentioned that it's a comparative paradise when we look at other places.
> 
> You make a good point about size though. When you compare us with Russia or China or Brazil or something really we're doing pretty good. *Canada doesn't count because it's just a few white people*.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Jun 19, 2015)

There are large portions of the population that are middle-eastern and south Asian in Ontario, Alberta, and British Columbia. Not to mention lots of Asians in general in all the major cities.

I still chuckled, though.


----------



## Skyblue (Jun 19, 2015)

AAAnnnndddd back to EDC!

Casual days: 






-Watch 
-Keys
-iPod touch 
-Wallet 
-2nd wallet (holds change, bus card and a few other cards)

Work + Longer travel: 




All of the former plus: 
-Notebook 
-Pens 
-Better headphones 
-Current book 
-Work card 
-Pen spinning pen. 

Plus a water bottle, tissues, my charger and other misc. 

And of course, my phone.


----------



## Steinmetzify (Jun 19, 2015)

Wallet rules hard sir.


----------



## asher (Jun 20, 2015)

BlackMastodon said:


> There are large portions of the population that are middle-eastern and south Asian in Ontario, Alberta, and British Columbia. Not to mention lots of Asians in general in all the major cities.
> 
> I still chuckled, though.



You forgot all the meese.


----------



## coffeeflush (Jun 20, 2015)

What I carry

1: Wallet with guitar picks in it
2: Mobile phone - Android
3: Watch - Cheap one usually with metal strap as leather one gives me skin irritation due to sweat
4: Bike keys
5: Measuring tape - I am a civil engineer thats why

Back pack containing 
1: Extra t shirt in case there is concreting on site
2: Small journal/notebook 
3: Laptop when needed

I also carry earphones but I have burned through so many pairs I am wondering what to do about it. Bought a stereo bluetooth headset too but it broke in a few months as well. Don't know what to do about it.


----------



## facepalm66 (Jun 20, 2015)

coffeeflush said:


> Bought a stereo bluetooth headset too but it broke in a few months as well. Don't know what to do about it.



It might have something to do with your flaming hair (and temper, perhaps?) 

Offtopic: As far as america goes, I think of it this way. It's a country with extremely awesome nature. EXTREMELY AWESOME - that is what I said. 
I do feel a lot of Americans are sort of .. brainwashed. A lot. Also, they seem to NOT like their extremely awesome nature at all. WHich is sad. 
(I have not been in america, only spoken with some americans live. Used to live with american soldiers, which is the source of my opinion + internet) 
I hope nobody got offended. 

As someone who lives in eastern europe, guns are extremely rare here. It is possible to carry a handgun, but in 23 years I have not seen such a person in the streets. Also, since the hipster trend arrived here too (in the capital mostly), violence is also rather rare. Which is a win


----------



## FILTHnFEAR (Jun 20, 2015)

BlackMastodon said:


> So what happened to not turning this thread into a debate on gun laws?



Anti-gunners can't resist the temptation to let us know how much they disapprove of us carrying them around.


----------



## asher (Jun 20, 2015)

Maybe we just need a giant GUNSZZZZ- YELL HERE thread in PC&E. Stickied.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jun 20, 2015)

asher said:


> Maybe we just need a giant GUNSZZZZ- YELL HERE thread in PC&E. Stickied.



We actually had a cute, tongue-in-cheek thread like that a few years ago and it took about one page before the folks on the extremes of both sides just couldn't play nice. 

It always comes down to a few hobbiest shooters geeking out over each others guns, harmlessly at that, being called monsters and wackos by a few anti-gun folks that just NEED to tell the gun guys they're totally in the wrong.

Kinda like this thread. 

Guns are to PC&E what Blackmachines are to the guitar side of the forum.


----------



## Atix (Jun 20, 2015)

My EDC:
Keys, wallet, phone, lighter, cigs, rolling paper and a pick.

When I have class: the above + laptop, notebook and pen


----------



## tacotiklah (Jun 20, 2015)

What madness did I start? 

I just said that I needed a shank handy in case some nutcase tries to beat me up. P&CE is where that whole 'guns are good! No guns are baaaaaad, m'kay' debate needs to happen.  
FWIW, back when I lived in Mesa, Arizona where it had right to carry laws, I used to keep a katana on me. Even in the less than great parts of town, people seemed to leave me alone for some reason.


----------



## asher (Jun 20, 2015)

Was it sharpened and like.. not going to fall apart upon contact with something?


----------



## jeremyb (Jun 20, 2015)

Hmmmm, where to start....

Rugged cellphone, keys, wallet, 2 x multi tools (Gerber & Leatherman), milspec 850 lumen torch and spare batteries, paracord bracelet, key size folding knife, blowtorch, first aid kit, survival kit (sewing, fishing etc...) goretex jacket, stainless steel pens, various other bits and pieces...


----------



## Hbett (Jun 20, 2015)

Seeing some of the preferred wallet styles here, I'd like to recommend my EDC- The Whipping Post picker's wallet.


----------



## asher (Jun 21, 2015)

That's pretty awesome.


I need to take a good picture of mine.


----------



## vilk (Jun 22, 2015)

My wallet is GIANT even though I really want one of those thin glorified train pass sleeves like above picture,... but it was a gift and fairly expensive I believe so I'm stuck with it lol


----------



## FILTHnFEAR (Jun 22, 2015)

jeremyb said:


> blowtorch


----------



## Mprinsje (Jun 22, 2015)

jeremyb said:


> Hmmmm, where to start....
> 
> Rugged cellphone, keys, wallet, 2 x multi tools (Gerber & Leatherman), milspec 850 lumen torch and spare batteries, paracord bracelet, key size folding knife, blowtorch, first aid kit, survival kit (sewing, fishing etc...) goretex jacket, stainless steel pens, various other bits and pieces...



wait, everyday? what are you doing that needs all of that?


----------



## jeremyb (Jun 22, 2015)

Mprinsje said:


> wait, everyday? what are you doing that needs all of that?



Lived thru a major disaster (serious earthquake) where I live, now I like to be prepared just in case anything like that ever happens again, I didn't even have a phone as it got lost in the melee, was on my desk and disappeared, heaps of people died when buildings collapsed etc


----------



## Mprinsje (Jun 22, 2015)

jeremyb said:


> Lived thru a major disaster (serious earthquake) where I live, now I like to be prepared just in case anything like that ever happens again, I didn't even have a phone as it got lost in the melee, was on my desk and disappeared, heaps of people died when buildings collapsed etc



Oh yeah that was even on the news here, I understand why you want to be prepared.


----------



## vilk (Jun 23, 2015)

but really you've gotta figure the chances of it happening to you twice are like really low


----------



## flint757 (Jun 26, 2015)

BlackMastodon said:


> Also because having a condom on you at all times will make them less... let's say structurally sound... due to the temperature changes, especially when is hot outside.
> 
> Also, yeah, who the f*ck are we kidding



Yeah, I carried one in my wallet for awhile, but unless it's being immediately used the wrapper ends up compromised and I'm not willing to use a dried out condom. Wallet and pockets are a bad place for condoms. 

I carry:

wallet
HTC One 
house keys
truck keys
pen 
knife (for utility rather than defense)
sometimes a flash drive or picks
glasses and sunglasses
and I don't wear any jewelry or a watch


----------



## jeremyb (Jun 27, 2015)

vilk said:


> but really you've gotta figure the chances of it happening to you twice are like really low



Unfortunately it's not just one big one, you are constantly reminded by daily aftershocks, we have had something like 12,000 aftershocks since the really big one, some caused significant damage, some only added to existing damage, but we're almost 5 years on and our house has still not been repaired, the damage we face now is psychlogical thanks to the govt and the private insurers


----------



## HUGH JAYNUS (Jun 27, 2015)

Wallet (with chain)
Picks
keys (include drum tuning key and bottle openers)
hackey sack (sand filled you filthy hippes)
phone
hair tie (I hate my hair getting in my face when im driving or working on something)
pocket knife. When its not lost.....


----------



## HUGH JAYNUS (Jun 27, 2015)

I already wanted a wallet like Samuel L Jackson's in Pulp Fiction. Its the one that says "Bad Mutha Fvcka". But hVe to get an eyelet for the chain. This thread has finally pushed me to get it so I can show it off


----------



## thevisi0nary (Jun 27, 2015)

FILTHnFEAR said:


>



DO IT RICO


----------



## Skyblue (Jun 28, 2015)

Skyblue said:


> AAAnnnndddd back to EDC!
> 
> Casual days:
> 
> ...





Djimbo said:


> I already wanted a wallet like Samuel L Jackson's in Pulp Fiction. Its the one that says "Bad Mutha Fvcka". But hVe to get an eyelet for the chain. This thread has finally pushed me to get it so I can show it off


----------



## Luafcm (Jul 13, 2015)

I always have an axe and rubber boots in my car.


----------



## asher (Jul 13, 2015)

Luafcm said:


> I always have an axe and rubber boots in my car.



But no giant rubber mitts and plastic bags? What kind of an emergency serial killer ARE you?


----------



## Luafcm (Jul 13, 2015)

asher said:


> But no giant rubber mitts and plastic bags? What kind of an emergency serial killer ARE you?


See! That's what makes this such a great resource, thanks for the tip! Haha


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Jul 20, 2015)

Wallet, keys, hand sanitizer, pens, and when I'm not at work a notebook and my pink ti 84+.


----------



## jabels (Sep 30, 2015)

Kind of an old thread to bump but...
Keys - car/house/mailbox - right front pocket
Folding knife - Benchmade 940 or Spyderco ParaMilitary 2 - right front pocket
Flash drive - SanDisk 32 GB USB 3.0 - right front pocket
Sidearm - Glock 30 or 19 (both gen 4) 3:30 IWB
Wallet - back left pocket - way too big!
Multitool - Leatherman Wave w/ half bit kit in belt pouch at about 9:30
Flashlight - Fenix PD35 - old 850 lumen model - front left pocket
Keys - work/spare car door key - carabiner on first left belt loop
Pen - Hinderer Investigator pen stainless steel - left breast pocket
Phone - iPhone 6 in Rokform case - right breast pocket.

I usually wear jeans, a cotton tee shirt, and flannel or work shirt over that, thus having breast pockets.

I live in MT, where I can run into a meth head, a coyote, a grizzly bear, a moose or horses, or none of the above any day, the area where I work has a lot of livestock. A few weeks ago I had to run down the owner of two unidentified horses that were loose on our property. I open a lot of packages and do a lot of repair on A/V/L equipment, often in small dark corners, thus the leatherman and flashlight.


----------



## Don Vito (Sep 30, 2015)

Alberto7 said:


> Sucks when you wear skinny jeans, but they're stretched enough by now.


Tell me about it. I can't even fit my phone in the front pocket of most of my jeans, but damn does my ass look nice. 

EDC: Phone(Sony Z3v), keys, wallet, pen, and a backpack on school days filled with textbooks and a small Asus netbook.


----------



## Alberto7 (Oct 1, 2015)




----------



## Fraz666 (Oct 1, 2015)

I'm italian so wallet, keys, smartphone and a pizza


----------



## BlackMastodon (Oct 1, 2015)

Fraz666 said:


> I'm italian so wallet, keys, smartphone and a pizza


No ravioli?? 

Alberto, is that a 'domer in your wallet? If it is I wouldn't carry it around every day, or trust it.


----------



## BigBaldIan (Oct 1, 2015)

Add to that Schrade tactical combo pen, I like using a fountain pen but was fed up of any decent pen getting a broken clip etc in the line of work.


----------



## Alberto7 (Oct 1, 2015)

BlackMastodon said:


> No ravioli??
> 
> Alberto, is that a 'domer in your wallet? If it is I wouldn't carry it around every day, or trust it.



 I'm beginning to think that I should have specified it's not my wallet, but that's precisely the joke. 

Also, Don, that's the secret to a nice ass, right after the gym and/or the proper set of genes.


----------



## broj15 (Oct 1, 2015)

phone (droid razr)
cigarettes (camel or die... *dies of cancer anyway*)
pocket knife (nothing special to tactical)
guitar pick (dava nylon)
one hitter and some green stuff
keys (more than your average janitor)

I keep my wallet in the car witch just holds my ID and a few other random cards so I don't count that. I keep all my cash in my pocket in a gangster's roll.


----------



## pondman (Oct 2, 2015)

Fungus.


----------



## asher (Oct 3, 2015)

pondman said:


> Fungus.



Also acid spit, dormant bubonic plague, all my regrets, and the souls of the damned. In jars. Just in case.


----------



## canuck brian (Oct 9, 2015)

wallet, carbiner key ring, phone, ear, phones, 5 inch nylon spike.


----------



## vilk (Oct 9, 2015)

In case you thought we know what a 5" nylon spike is, here are googles image results when I tried to find out

https://www.google.com/search?q=5+i...ved=0CAcQ_AUoAmoVChMIo6jJ25K2yAIVB-mACh090Q0l

So is it the wheel, the goth bracelet, the shoe, or the singer from disturb's labret piercing?


----------



## Mike (Jan 6, 2016)

Does any one know where I might find a leather or nylon EDC pocket organizer? Something along the lines of these:
















Not looking to spend too much on it. Maybe around $20-$30.


----------



## BornToLooze (Jan 8, 2016)

Mike said:


> Does any one know where I might find a leather or nylon EDC pocket organizer? Something along the lines of these:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't know about something like that, but most holster makers usually sell a flashlight or a magazine/flashlight pouch. Depending on what you want to put in it, you should be able to stretch the leather to make it fit.

Flashlight Pouch | Surefire 6Z | Right Hand | Black Leather-Wilson Combat

Combo Pouch | 1911 Magazine/Flashlight | Right Hand-Wilson Combat


----------



## JamesM (Jan 10, 2016)

$20-$30 is a bit low for something like that, because it depends on what you carry, but you if you budge a bit on that budget I can (maybe) whip you something up. I do quite a bit of leather working.

Gotta pay for custom.


----------



## Mike (Jan 10, 2016)

JamesM said:


> $20-$30 is a bit low for something like that, because it depends on what you carry, but you if you budge a bit on that budget I can (maybe) whip you something up. I do quite a bit of leather working.
> 
> Gotta pay for custom.



Not really if it's made from scrap leather just stitched together. Any way I actually ended up finding one like the top one off of a guy on Bladeforums for $20, so I achieved my goal.


----------



## JamesM (Jan 10, 2016)

I mean, if someone is like hey "make this" and sends a pic or what they carry I'd make it for $15. But what I was (unsuccessfully) trying to express was if you were super particular about what ended up in your pocket, you gotta be a bit flexible. I goofed that admittedly.


----------



## MFB (Jan 10, 2016)

Now that I've been working an office job for a little over a month, my EDC items are down to strictly cellphone, wallet, pens (one black, one red for mark-ups), and keys. Dull, but it certainly lightens the load not having my knife on me.

I also wear a watch now, so I guess it's not totally 'cut down' but that's more an article of clothing/accessory than a carry


----------



## mr coffee (Jan 12, 2016)

Honestly, having made a few holsters, the leather is the cheap part. New leather, scrap leather, reclaimed leather, so what. My time and the pain in the @$$ factor of pulling thread is what I'd be charging for.

-m


----------



## canuck brian (Jan 15, 2016)

vilk said:


> In case you thought we know what a 5" nylon spike is, here are googles image results when I tried to find out
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?q=5+i...ved=0CAcQ_AUoAmoVChMIo6jJ25K2yAIVB-mACh090Q0l
> 
> So is it the wheel, the goth bracelet, the shoe, or the singer from disturb's labret piercing?




We train with a lot of smaller knives in systema. This little guy can hide in a lot of places. I carry this thing and a spring assisted folder as well now.


----------

